# What are your favorite finger foods?



## honeybee (Dec 19, 2004)

What are your favorite finger foods? Share recipes, please.


----------



## MJ (Dec 20, 2004)

I have sooo many. I want to try these.

Recipe posted by *Kansasgirl*

Raspberry Cream Cheese Jalapenos

Jalapeno peppers, seeded and split lengthwise 
8 oz cream cheese, softened 
1/2 c raspberry preserves 
2 eggs, beaten 
3/4 ts salt, divided 
1 ts vegetable oil 
1 c self-rising flour 
1 c cornflakes, crushed 
oil for frying 
powdered sugar for garnish 

1.Bring a medium saucepan of water to boil. Place jalapeno peppers in the water 10 to 15 minutes, until just tender. Drain and cool. 
2.Blot interiors of the jalapeno peppers dry with a paper towel. 
3.Combine cream cheese and raspberry preserves together; mix until smooth. Fill each jalapeno pepper with some of the cream cheese mixture, but do not overstuff. 
4.In a small bowl, whisk together eggs, 1/4 ts salt and vegetable oil. In another small bowl, mix remaining salt, and flour. Place crushed cornflakes in a third small bowl. 
5.One at a time, dip the stuffed peppers into the egg mixture, the flour mixture, the egg mixture again, and finally the cornflakes crumbs. Place coated peppers in a medium dish. Freeze for 1-2 hours. 
6.Heat oil in a large, deep skillet over medium high heat (can also use a deep fryer). Fry the frozen peppers 3-4 minutes each, until golden brown. Drain on paper towels and sprinkle with powered sugar. Serve warm.


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Try the jalapenos, they are wonderful! Here are some other great recipes.

Pueblitas
1 c chopped green New Mexican chile, roasted, peeled, stems and seeds removed
1 lb ground pork
1/4 c onion, chopped
1/2 c raisins
1/2 c granulated sugar
2 eggs, separated
3 tb flour
1 ts salt
Flour
Vegetable oil

1.Brown pork, then add onions; saute until onions are soft. Pour off fat and then stir in chile, raisins, salt and sugar.
2.Beat egg whites until peaks form.
3.Combine flour and egg yolks and mix thoroughly. Fold this mixture into whites until combined to form a batter. 
4.Form 1 ts of meat mixture into a ball and then roll into plain flour. When ready to fry, dip the balls into the batter and deep fry at 350 F until golden. Drain on paper towels.

Tamale Balls
1 lb ground beef
1 lb ground pork
1 1/2 c cornmeal
1/2 c flour
1 ts garlic, minced very fine
3/4 c tomato juice
1 tb chili powder
1 ts salt

1.Combine beef and pork, then add remaining ingredients. Mix well and roll into bite size balls. Mixture will be very dry.

Sauce:
2 cans diced tomatoes
1 tb chili powder
Salt and pepper to taste

1.Mix together in saucepan and simmer about 10 minutes. Add tamale balls and simmer until balls are cooked through.

Almond Stuffed Dates with Pancetta
Whole almonds, blanched 
Pitted dates 
Lean pancetta, sliced thin

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Place an almond in each date. Wrap a piece of pancetta around each stuffed date.
2.Line cookie sheet with aluminum foil. Place wrapped dates on foil and bake for 12-15 minutes or until pancetta is crisp. Remove to rack to drain. Serve warm. 

Creamy Brie Kisses
Brie cheese, rind removed
Wonton wrappers
Hot pepper jelly or raspberry jelly

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Cut the brie into 1/2-in cubes. Place on a cookie sheet and put the cheese in the freezer for 30 minutes.
2.Lightly spray a mini-muffin pan with nonstick spray. Fit one wonton skin into each cup, letting the edges stick out over the top.
3.Place a blob of jelly in each cup, then top with a cube of frozen cheese.
4.Bake for 10-15 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and the wonton skins are golden. Serve warm. 

**I have used many kinds of jams, jellies, and butters with these. I also think that spiced apple butter is a great combination with the creamy melted brie!


----------



## Haggis (Dec 21, 2004)

I am a huge fan of just small store bought sausage rolls with some tomato sauce, nothing better :P.

However you certainly can't try to get past me with a platter of Thai fish cakes without losing at least half of them.


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 21, 2004)

Here are some finger foods I like to make:

Chicken Satay (thin slices of chicken breasts, marinated in soy, ginger, lime juice, corrainder and cumin powder, cilantro and then skewered and grilled and served with a sweet and spicy peanut dipping sauce)

Chicken Tikkas (cubes of boneless, skinless chicken marinated in yogurt, ginger, cumin, corrainder and chilli powder and grilled on skewers and served with a mint chutney)

Shrimp (Dipped in a tempura batter and fried.  Served with hot chilli oil)

Meatballs (seasoned anyway you like, mine has an Indian flair to them, you can make them Italian way)  and served on toothpicks with any dipping sauce.

Mini Eggrolls - The farmer markets I shop at have smaller cocktail size eggroll skins.  I usually stuff my eggrolls with chicken and assorted veggies.  I normally make these and freeze them and fry them just a few hours before the party and keep them warm in my warming drawer. 

Small samosas made using wonton wrappers - I make a mixture of mashed potatoes and peas seasoned with curry powder, lemon juice, cilantro etc and place a nice tbsp of this in the middle of each wonton wrapper.  I fold it into a traingle and fry them.  Serve them with any sauce of your liking. 

Bruschetta - I make mine with the ready made mini toasts that you find in stores like SAMS, top them with ingredients of your choice.  

Puff Pastry traingles - I use ready made puff pastry sheets, cut them into small squares, stuff them with any meat/veggie filling of your choice.  Fold into a traingle and bake.  

Pakoras - This is an Indian version of a hush puppy (popular in the South).  They are crispy and delectable.  They normally disapper the minute I fry them.  They are made with chickpea flour, seasoned with chilli powder, cumin powder and made into a thick batter.  I mix in some chopped cilantro, finely chopped onion and finely diced potato and grated cheese to the batter and fry them and serve. 

The list could go on and on but these are what I make frequently when I entertain.


----------



## CookinBlondie (Dec 21, 2004)

Well, my mom makes this really great and easy cheese dip...

Half a brich velveeta cheese
1 can green chilis and tomatoes

mix both in sauce pan until cheese is melted.  Add the cheese after the chillis and tomatoes. use as a dip for any chips or meats.  VERY good.

another really easy one...

a couple packages little smokies
barbeque sauce
grape jelly

put all in crock pot, and coat meat with the melted jelly and bbq sauce.  I'm not sure of the parts-to-parts ratio, but if you want to know them, I can ask my mom.

We always have these on New Years Eve.
_
CookinBlondie*_


----------



## mudbug (Dec 21, 2004)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> Half a brich velveeta cheese
> 1 can green chilis and tomatoes
> We always have these on New Years Eve.
> _
> CookinBlondie*_



Rotel dip!  We always have this on new year's day.  Good with cooked crumbled pork sausage too.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 21, 2004)

Favorite finger foods? Fingers, of course!  :P  I'm partial to Port Wine cheese balls and crackers, pieces of Havarti wrapped in pepperoni, shrimp cocktail, homemade nachos to name a few. I'm also a sucker for Pizza Rolls. Homemade shredded chicken and cheddar tacquitos are a winner if I feel like spending the time to do it.


----------



## jkath (Dec 21, 2004)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> another really easy one...
> 
> a couple packages little smokies
> barbeque sauce
> ...



These are yummy! I've never had it with grape jelly, tho'- 
we always use apricot jelly


----------



## kyles (Dec 21, 2004)

I love miniature samosas, continuing the indian theme. I love spinach and cheese triangles made with feta. I too like sausage rolls, but home made preferably. I make miniature aussie meat pies, which are always popular. I could live in finger food!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 21, 2004)

One of our, and our friends favorites, is our sweet and spicy peppers. 

We take all the peppers out of our garden, usually bananas (Hungarian Hots) and a blend of other chili peppers and clice them into strips. Then we pickle them with a bread and butten pickle brine. The sweetness offsets the heat nicely, and they're great with a cold beer the next summer...

John


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 21, 2004)

Stuffed Jalapenos

1 (11.5 oz.) jar whole jalapeno peppers
½ (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened 
1 tablespoon sour cream
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
1 green onion bunch, finely diced
3 tablespoons cheddar cheese, finely shredded
1/3 cup finely chopped walnuts

Cut each pepper in half lengthwise; remove seeds.  Rinse with cold water and drain on paper towels.  Combine cream cheese, sour cream, garlic powder, green onion, and cheese.  Pipe or spoon into pepper halves.  Chill.  Before serving sprinkle walnuts over pepper halves.  Makes 2 dozen.


Chile ‘N Cheese Rollups

4 oz. package cream cheese, softened
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 – 4 oz. can diced green chiles
½ cup sliced green onions
4 six inch tortillas
½ cup olives, chopped
Salsa, optional

In a bowl blend cheeses, chiles, green onions, and olives.  Spread ½ cup cheese mixture on each tortilla.  Roll up each tortilla in jelly roll fashion.  Wrap each roll in plastic wrap and chill at least one hour.  To serve cut each roll into 12 (½” thick) slices.  Serve with salsa, if desired.


Sausage Appetizer Squares

1 lb bulk sausage, pork 
1 cup shredded Cheddar cheese, (4 oz) 
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese, (4 oz) 
1/2 cup finely chopped onion 
1 4 oz. can diced green chilies
10 eggs 
1 teaspoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper

Brown sausage in a large skillet until no longer pink; transfer to a 13- x 9-x 2-inch greased baking dish. Layer with cheeses, onion, and green chilies. In a mixing bowl, combine eggs and seasonings; beat well. Pour over cheese. Bake at 375 degrees F. for about 20 minutes, or until set. Cool for about 10 minutes; cut into squares.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 24, 2004)

Blue cheese on Wheat Thins


----------



## amber (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow Yakuta, I love all the finger foods you mentioned, though I never tried samosas or pakoras.  I printed your recipes


----------



## Russell (Dec 31, 2004)

mozzarella sticks (family-made)
buffalo wings (mom-made..lol)
parmesan wings (me and grandma made)


----------

